# lm-sensors

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Hat jemand lm-sensors unter Gentoo zum Laufen gebracht?

Die Anleitung http://hubertus.sandmann.bei.t-online.de/l_sens.htm funktioniert so nicht unter Gentoo. 

Man muß sich z.B. sensors-detect seperat herunterladen und ausführen. 

Also wenn das jemand in die Reihe bekommen hat bitte mal melden.

Danke

MfG

Und ein gesundes neues Jahr  :Question: 

----------

## redbuller

sehr guter threat!! ich hab auch schon dran rumgeknaupt, aber nix iss.

bitte an die lm-sensors-gurus: gibt doch hier mal e hau-tuh zum besten, damit wir dat dingen auch mal zum laufen kriegen . . . 

danke

proschd neujahr!!!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht spricht jemand italienisch und kann das hier mal für den deutschen User übersetzten?  http://www.gentoo.it/tips/lm-sensors.html Oder gibts das schon auf deutsch?

----------

## Stormkings

welchen kernel benutzt ihr denn?

hier ist ne anleitung für lm-sensors und gkrellm und 2.4er kernel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

für den 2.6er gibt es hier eine anleitung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573&highlight=sensors

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77897&highlight=sensors

außerdem ist es möglich lm-sensors aus dem cvs zu ziehen, um damit die werte beim 2.6er kernel auszulesen. die anleitung dazu ist auf der homepage zu finden:

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/

david[/url]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe die Italienische Anleitung ausgeführt und es funktioniert.

Danke

MfG

----------

